# Monarch iron range style 24py



## cookn (Jul 6, 2011)

I am looking for any information on this range. It is old , rusty and when I fired it up outside it leaks smoke around the cast iron top. I would like to put it in my workshop for winter heat. I have searched the internet but nothing found but a picture. I thought someone here woulkd know something.
Thanks


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 6, 2011)

I know that it is worth four to six cents a pound in scrap weight and is in no way safe to heat your shop.

Nobody here dissing ya, just don't won't you burning the joint down.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree. You can pick up some cheap stoves that will do much better on heating the shop and will be a whole lot safer.


----------



## begreen (Jul 6, 2011)

I heated a small cabin with a wood cook stove, it is a fair amount of work. The stove was slow to warm up and needed frequent feeding until up to temp. Often I had to rely on a backup gas space heater. As others have noted, there are better and safer alternatives.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Jul 6, 2011)

Scrap cast is closer 16.5 cents per hundred.
Made $50 last week on 200lb of cast and 120lb of light iron.


----------

